# DTG Printing



## timothymn (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for someone who can do DTG printing and blind drop shipping.

The shirts I prefer are: Gildan 2000 and Gildan 5000L

The designs have only 3 colors and are 10" x 10"

You will only ship with the US for now.

I am looking for someone slightly (or significantly) cheaper than Printful or Printaura.

Please get in touch ASAP.

Thanks.

Tim.


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Clear your PM


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

we can possibly meet your needs


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Tim we can help! Check out our video here:Informational Video

We offer print on demand and drop shipping with those garments and many others, but I am unsure how our pricing matches up with Printful or Printaura. We are known for our quality, turnaround, and customer support (which those bigger companies rarely have real people who answer the telephones).

Let me know if you have any other questions and good luck in your search!


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Tim, we can help you out with this as well. Check us out @ www.hsp1.com We offer great pricing, turn times and service shipping out POD orders 6 days per week. We offer every major brand and style as well as the standards you are looking for. Let me know if I can help you, [email protected]

Thanks

Steve


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Check with us last for excellent quality, drop-shipping and very competitive pricing; 2-5 day turnaround with tracking.
[email protected]


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Are you still looking ?




timothymn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for someone who can do DTG printing and blind drop shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Check us out last for full service and excellent pricing.

Go to www.facebook.com/groups/1710842975871861


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Gildan suck for DTG. You will get a much better quality print using a better shirt. I would HIGHLY recommend going to YouTube and search for a video on "What's the best shirt for DTG?" Lots of good info on the video that should help you get better and more consistent results with DTG.


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Apparently you have trouble with Gildan. It's all in the cure. Have used AlStyle , Comfort colors, Keya, Anvil, Bella Canvas, Tultex, combed and ring-spun. Little if any difference. Just need to figure things out. Good color, good washability (DuPont - Image Armour pre-treat)
Just need correct pre-print application and proper curing temperature and time. We will use anything our client wants, but they keep coming back to the Gildan for 
print/ cost.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Dumus4 - Glad to hear you are having success with Gildan. I have also printed on basically every brand available and if you cant see a difference between the way a Gildan and something else (better) looks than I am not sure what to tell you...but if it works for you then no reason to change. I on the other hand am much more about the quality of the print, quality of the garment and percieved value for my customers rather than just banging out shirts. Everyone has their processes and philosophies when it comes to art, garments and quality. Some people like Pepsi others like Coke.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

This would NEVER leave my shop!! The fibrillation is horrendous and a better shirt would provide a MUCH better print. A better shirt would require less pretreatment. A better shirt would require less ink. A better shirt would sell faster and for more money. But this is just my $0.02


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd also say when we first discovered Gildan's inconsistencies was quite a few years ago. They used to print very well then all of sudden they began printing poorly. We had been printing for our employees all new shirts. We were using black gildan G200's and the sizes were S-2X. The person printing them was getting good prints, then bad prints and he couldn't figure out why. So after he was finished, he separated them all by size. Every size in itself looked the same. So for example all the Smalls and Mediums printed very well whereas the Large's were all terrible. So they were size specific. We then looked at the tags and noticed all of the good printed shirts were made at the same location whereas the terrible printed shirts were made elsewhere.

Gildan's are inconsistent. Selling one shirt, one design may not be a big issue. Selling multiple shirts of the same design and the customer will notice because they can look so much different. I even experienced this last week doing some tests. I printed a dozen shirts, nine of them were Hanes and 3 were Gildan. The Gildan shirts look liked I put 1/2 the amount of pretreat as I did the Hanes and nothing changed other than the shirt. The good thing is Gildan knows about this and I'm sure they are trying to work on a solution for DTG.


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Very interesting. After reading your reply I went back through our Gildan supply and they come from 4 different sites. Two of the sites have a very smooth soft feel to them. One site is quite coarse to the feel. The third site is a cross between coarse and and somewhat smooth,

The next step is to observe production site and print quality. Already we have found that the shirts we have rejected have all come from the same site.
Didn't break down by size, but will try to keep track.

Don't know what we can do, but might have to look around for better quality control as we can not designate site of production.
Thanks for the info. We are always open to knowledge.


----------

